# What happened to winter?



## ascent (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking for ideas for a ski trip with some old friends. Anybody know which places have the best conditions so far.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya bc canada, probably best snowmaking places like south Vermont killington is good choice or maine sunday river started making snow months ago


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup, that's it, NW US and BC Canada.  Whistler will rock your world if you can handle the 10 hr travel time.  Been to Jackson and much of Utah and those steeps are nothing compared to what that wet coastal snow will stick to.  Scary stuff.  Trading powder quality (not that that exists in the US this winter) for unreal steeps.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 10, 2012)

Taos is doing pretty well with snowfall this year as well.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 10, 2012)

ascent said:


> Looking for ideas for a ski trip with some old friends. Anybody know which places have the best conditions so far.



Well, at least your question isn't too general or vague.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2012)

I think northern Vt might be good


----------

